# Always and forever



## foxywolf4

I'm trying to translate from English to Polish. Is this right? Does it make sense in both languages?? 

Always and forever      >        Zawsze i na zawsze    

If it's wrong please correct it, thank you


----------



## BezierCurve

Literally it's correct, but I guess in most cases "Na zawsze"  would do the job on its own.

It sounds a bit peculiar in Polish as it is. What's the context?


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Literally it's correct, but I guess in most cases "Na zawsze" would do the job on its own.
> 
> It sounds a bit peculiar in Polish as it is. What's the context?


 It is grammatically correct, but sounds odd standing alone.
There is no inherent opposition in the two Polish expressions, so joining them sounds reduntant. It would have more sense if there was a context justifying the use, for example: "*Zawsze* tu przyjeżdżałem gdy byłem dzieckiem, i teraz *na zawsze* już tu pozostanę.


----------



## foxywolf4

BezierCurve said:


> Literally it's correct, but I guess in most cases "Na zawsze"  would do the job on its own.
> 
> It sounds a bit peculiar in Polish as it is. What's the context?



See it's really hard for me to find something that sounds just right in both languages. In English, forever and always could work as a title to a poem by itself. Or leaving it stand alone in English leaves other readers/viewers to guess what the phrase means. Example, you say "forever and always" in English it could be reffering to love between two people, a commitment, or representing anything I want it to. Kind of one of those mystery phrases. I'm just trying to get it to mean the same aspect in Polish as well. 

So if I let "Na zawsze" stand on it's own would it technically be correct?; but people would be trying to figure out what it means? If so this is what I was going for, I took a creative writing class, so I was trying to find a phrase that kind of left the reader guessing to what "forever and always" means. 

So if that would make sense I just want to know if it would make sense in Polish after I explained the situation? 

Thank you for the advise


----------



## foxywolf4

Ben Jamin said:


> It is grammatically correct, but sounds odd standing alone.
> There is no inherent opposition in the two Polish expressions, so joining them sounds reduntant. It would have more sense if there was a context justifying the use, for example: "*Zawsze* tu przyjeżdżałem gdy byłem dzieckiem, i teraz *na zawsze* już tu pozostanę.



Would it still be correct even sounding odd? I tried explaining the situation to the other person on this thread, please take a look and see what you think for the way I would be using it


----------



## Ben Jamin

foxywolf4 said:


> Would it still be correct even sounding odd? I tried explaining the situation to the other person on this thread, please take a look and see what you think for the way I would be using it


 In the context given by you, with the expression standing alone, I would leave only 'Na zawsze'.


----------



## BezierCurve

Ditto.

Another option: let the contents of the poem decide.

If there are more references to the future - go for "Na zawsze", otherwise simply put "Zawsze", it will be fine.


----------



## foxywolf4

Thank you guys! Really appreciate it


----------

